# Just started gundog training - some tips?



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

I have been going to obedience training once a week with our 7 mo vizsla since he was a pup and he's coming along nicely. I've definitely noticed over the last few months his attention span is longer and this makes training a bit easier!

We've joined a local gundog training class which runs every 2 weeks. My plan is to alternate this with his normal training. It's quite a relaxed class with dogs of all abilities which suits us just fine 

I've got lots to practice but have couple of questions mainly around the dummy. I am doing short retrieves in the garden and can get him back to whistle but it might take a little persuasion to drop the dummy especially as he's very into chewing at the moment. Can I offer him a treat or another toy so he drops it? I was also going to practice generally getting him to take the dummy then drop in the evenings while we're watching tele.

Also - we were shown an exercise where I am walking along with him to heel, I'll drop the dummy so he doesn't see then turn round and ask him to 'find it' signalling to the ground so he starts to use his nose. I'm a bit stuck at the point of him finding it. He finds it, obviously picks it up, then I take it off him? Do I then do a retrieve as a reward? My problem here is again getting it off him so a reward turns into me saying 'drop it' about 10 times!! I could throw another toy as a reward? Bit stuck and confused!

Might want to add that although I would love him to be a brilliant gundog this is just a hobby for us so to have fun is my main priority! I have a training line which I will probably use at first in open spaces as he has a habit of running off with the dummy and thinking it's a great game as I can't catch him.

Any help appreciated or other exercises for us to try. We're having a great time!


----------

